# Ultrasound questions



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hello everyone!I hope I have posted this in the correct place...I hope everyone is doing well today and had a wonderful and blessed Thanksgiving! I haven't been on here in forever, but this is still my go-to place when I have GI and GERD issues! I am managing my GERD very well, with occasional flare-ups, especially when I put on weight in my mid-section.







I reached my two-year breast cancer survivor mark this summer, had my last mammogram Sept. 2, and the results came back... "NORMAL"!!!!







yippee!!My only complaint right now is a strange "ache" on my lower right side (had it for a month or so) that comes and goes, almost in the hip/pelvic bone area, but it really doesn't seem to be related to GI/IBS issues. Everything in my GI dept. seems to be working very well, as a matter of fact! The pain is mild and not always constant, and feels better when I move around. I have wondered about an ovarian cyst, pelvic problems, and even related to the back pain I have occasionally, etc., but of course in the back of my mind is the terror of colon cancer. My problem is, I don't know whether to make an appointment with my gynecologist, oncologist, gastroenterologist, or other ologist!! My oncologist is CT-scan crazy, and having had all these already (all clear) with my breast cancer dx, I don't want them again if I can go another route. Also, I had a colonoscopy three years ago and would like to avoid another one of those too. But, I am totally ok with much-less-invasive ultrasounds, so...My questions: could an abdominal ultrasound rule out colon cancer, and what exactly does an abdominal ultrasound reveal? what does a pelvic ultrasound show? Would ultrasound be a good starting point to figure out the source of my pain? Thanks for your help and be well, everyone!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

An ultrasound will kinda help tell if you have a mass, and if the mass is hollow (cyst) or solid, but I don't know that it would see colon polyps or colon cancers inside the lumen very well.If you had a clean colonoscopy 3 years ago the chance you have developed a new polyp that has "ripened" to the point of colon cancer is pretty low.I'm not sure what the size you can find with an ultrasound compared to a cat scan. Usually a cat scan has a much higher resolution so can see things in a lot more detail and things that are smaller.


----------



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Kathleen and thanks for the info! Also, I appreciate the reassurance about the colon cancer-- you've made me feel much better and lessened my feeling of urgency to get this checked out, esp. with invasive and pricey tests. My gut feeling is to wait and see if it gets worse.


----------



## PreZer12 (Jan 9, 2010)

My friend is also experiencing a breast cancer this time, and she is undergoing a therapy. I hope like you she will survive the cancer. So far, the ultrasound result is showing good signs, anyway I think the best thing to do is to always ask your doctor if something strange is happening to your body. Prevention is better than cure. Ultrasound Repair Training


----------

